# Suits Me to a Tea!



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 19, 2021)

I’ll take the initiative and start a Tea Thread...  or as like to call it, ‘civility in a cup’


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 19, 2021)

I sat next to the Duchess for tea;
It was just as I feared it would be.
Her stinky abdominal
stank something phenomenal,
And everyone thought it was me!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 19, 2021)

Tea served at an inn in Lacock, England. Love the dual-colored sugar cubes


----------



## bowmore (Apr 19, 2021)

High Tea at the Empress hotel in Victoria Canada


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 19, 2021)

An indulgence that my wife adored when we lived in London. Afternoon tea at The Savoy.


----------



## Dana (Apr 19, 2021)

We had our yearly birthday treat here when I was a girl...

Tea at the Ritz - The Most Famous Afternoon Tea


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 19, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


>


Is that a tea cozy on the table, @Aunt Bea ?  Sure is big!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 19, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Is that a tea cozy on the table, @Aunt Bea ?  Sure is big!


I believe it is.

We never used anything fancier than a nice dish towel.


----------



## Dana (Apr 19, 2021)

Lovely thread!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 19, 2021)

The high teas in hotels today are a big disappointment, the cakes are mass produced and have no taste, very similar to the cake selection on cruise ships.  Nothing can compete to good old fashioned baking, scones with jam and cream and delicious cakes, so high tea served in a posh restaurant/hotel just doesn't measure up IMO.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 19, 2021)

No deserving tea conversation should ever be without a proper antique sterling silver tea service.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Dana (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 19, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 160602
> I’ll take the initiative and start a Tea Thread...  or as like to call it, ‘civility in a cup’


Love the title!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 19, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> No deserving tea conversation should ever be without a proper antique sterling silver tea service.


Most beautiful one I've ever seen!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 19, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 160608
> An indulgence that my wife adored when we lived in London. Afternoon tea at The Savoy.


I would too. Both hot and cold tea. *Eyes stemmed glasses & grins*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 19, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Most beautiful one I've ever seen!


It truly is beautiful, isn't it, Pam.

I have always loved sterling tea service sets, and have always dreamed of one day owning one.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (Apr 19, 2021)

bowmore said:


> High Tea at the Empress hotel in Victoria Canada


Nice

Haven't been to that place since the '70s


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 19, 2021)

Not a big tea fan,
but 
set out a gallon of sun tea
I can make that disappear


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 19, 2021)

This thread is just what I needed, CinnamonSugar.

As a young girl I had a friend who's mom was very old-fashioned and enjoyed her afternoon tea, and so she would invite us to enjoy her for an afternoon conversation over a cup of tea and an array of homemade goodies.

We'd sit in the veranda, which was windows on all three sides, and there we would look out at the world while enjoying each others company.

When I got older I served tea at the church we went to. Special events such as afternoon teas, bazaar's, and other gatherings, and it was always such a special time.

The women (mostly older) always arrived in style, with their hats, their gloves, their broaches, it truly was an event.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 19, 2021)

This does me


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 19, 2021)

Where do you get all those lovely pic from Aunt Marg?  Your photos are always gorgeous.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 19, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> This does me
> 
> View attachment 160649



Me, too, mellow, but there's just something about a semi-formal or even formal tea party, where the gentle ringing of spoons in tea cups can be heard, along with the friendly chatter of everyone having a good time. 

A tea party held on an outdoor terrace overlooking formal gardens would be my favourite.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 19, 2021)

I remember having tea at my Grandmas house on snowy Sunday afternoons when I was young. First we would play Lotto and then we would have the tea ,she would then read the tea leaves left in the cup. She would make up the most elaborate stories which were so vivid I could see it with my own eyes and I believed every word. 
I've always wanted to go to a Japanese high tea it all seems so graceful and relaxing.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 19, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I remember having tea at my Grandmas house on snowy Sunday afternoons when I was young. First we would play Lotto and then we would have the tea ,she would then read the tea leaves left in the cup. She would make up the most elaborate stories which were so vivid I could see it with my own eyes and I believed every word.
> I've always wanted to go to a Japanese high tea it all seems so graceful and relaxing.


For those like you and I, Ruth, who love gardening, a stroll around the gardens followed by afternoon tea in the tea house at the Butchart Garden (Victoria, BC) would be a real treat.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 19, 2021)

I have this teaset and love it to bits, don't use it but it's there if the Queen comes to tea.   I also have my mothers cups and saucers from her wedding day,


It's called Royal Albert Lady Carlyle


----------



## Dana (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Llynn (Apr 19, 2021)

Lordy. After reading through this thread I feel soooooooo uncouth. I'm of the stale teabag and chipped crockery mug crowd I am.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 19, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> For those like you and I, Ruth, who love gardening, a stroll around the gardens followed by afternoon tea in the tea house at the Butchart Garden (Victoria, BC) would be a real treat.


Ohh, that brings back memories.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 20, 2021)

I have tea cups, saucers and a matching tea pot (china) that was given to me at a bridal shower in a Forget Me Not pattern.  I also have a 4 piece dinner plate set to match.  Hubby and I would bring it out when celebrating our wedding anniversary.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 20, 2021)

Life is like​a tea cup –​to be filled​to the brimm​and enjoyed​with​friends.​


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Dana (Apr 20, 2021)

Well....the price of Afternoon Tea at the Ritz is still affordable, even for children!

AFTERNOON TEA AT THE RITZ

_A quintessentially British experience_

Indulge in a slice of one of the finest British traditions and take Afternoon Tea at The Ritz London.

Enjoy a selection of finely cut sandwiches, freshly baked scones with Cornish clotted cream and strawberry preserve, and a mouth-watering range of exquisitely presented pastries and teacakes, which will be replenished on request whilst dining in The Palm Court.

As well as 18 different types of loose-leaf tea to choose from, why not sip a glass of Champagne to add some extra sparkle to the occasion.

This most charming traditional Afternoon Tea in Mayfair is served in the spectacular Palm Court, with glittering chandeliers and elegant mirrors, which add a light and stylish flourish to the room.

The Ritz London is the only hotel in the UK to have a certified Tea Sommelier, Giandomenico Scanu, who travels around the world to various tea plantations to source our wonderful teas.

Why not try our exclusive Ritz Royal Blend Tea, only available at The Ritz?

The elegant ambiance is complemented by a musical ensemble from our resident pianist and harpist – the final ingredient to ensure your Afternoon Tea at The Ritz, is quite simply, unforgettable.

Afternoon Tea is served daily at 11.30am, 1.30pm, 3.30pm, 5.30pm, and 7.30pm.
*
Priced at £55 for adults and £35 for children *(including Value Added Tax at the prevailing rate at the time of payment). *From 1st October 2021, the price will be £60 for adults.*

The Ritz prides itself in delivering the highest of service standards, therefore, we maintain our traditional values and do not include a discretionary service charge on your final account.

https://www.theritzlondon.com/dine-...-,Afternoon Tea is served daily at 11.30am,%2


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 20, 2021)

@CinnamonSugar   What a great new thread!  Thanks!


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 20, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Not a big tea fan,
> but
> set out a gallon of sun tea
> I can make that disappear
> ...


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## terry123 (Apr 20, 2021)

Love all the pictures.  We never had tea growing up.  Had a good friend who would have me over for tea and it was very nice.  Afraid I love "sun" tea and hot, strong, black, coffee.  Iced tea is a favorite of mine in the summer.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 20, 2021)

My grandmother used to say that the bubbles on a cup of tea were a sign that money would come your way if you slurped them up before they disappeared.  I've burned my tongue more than once!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Dana (Apr 20, 2021)

_“Wouldn't it be dreadful to live in a country where they didn't have tea?”
― Noel Coward _


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Lara (Apr 20, 2021)

My three school-aged girls, myself, and sometimes even my son, had a tradition on New Years Day of High Tea in our Living room around the coffee table with the fire in the fireplace. We sat on big fluffy pillows. We didn't dress up, I guess because Sunday church was enough. High Tea On New Year's Day was for pure relaxation and family fun.

Earlier in the day we would all gather in the kitchen and make pretty little cream cheese finger sandwiches topped with thin slices of cucumbers, radishes, and thin curly carrot slices decorated with sprigs of dill and thyme and sometimes berries

I don't remember ever making scones. But southern biscuits yes

We'd make special little finger desserts after I cut the crust off white bread. We'd set lemon curd on the table that our neighbor would make us and berries and cream on tiny southern biscuits. We'd arrange them on tiered serving plates. And used our, china, silver, white paper doilies, and cloth napkins with napkin rings

I hadn't thought about that in a long time. I'm thankful for this thread jogging my memory


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 20, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> I have this teaset and love it to bits, don't use it but it's there if the Queen comes to tea.   I also have my mothers cups and saucers from her wedding day,
> View attachment 160663
> 
> It's called Royal Albert Lady Carlyle


Is that ever a stunning set, Mellow! 

Gosh, I've seen some gorgeous serving trays in my day, but that serving tray is over-the-top wow!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 20, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> Ohh, that brings back memories.


It's so pretty, isn't it.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> It's so pretty, isn't it.


  It certainly is.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 20, 2021)

How's this for a china cabinet to house your collection of tea service sets and accoutrements?


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 20, 2021)

I’m so glad y’all are enjoying this thread...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 20, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I’m so glad y’all are enjoying this thread...
> 
> View attachment 160747


As far as I'm concerned, CinnamonSugar, there aren't enough good threads like this.

You wouldn't believe the memories that flooded back to me account this thread.

Thank you so much for starting it.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 20, 2021)

A Cup of Civility


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 20, 2021)

I get a kick out of these tacky Dickens novelty items with Sairey Gamp and Betsy Prigg. 

I have an old tea trivet with this image and it makes me smile every time I use it.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 20, 2021)

I don't like tea, but Mrs. L drinks a variety of herb teas with exotic names like "Where did I leave my glasses?".  Sometimes  she will be a tad more conventional and have an "Earl Grey" with just a smidge of milk.

The big question is, "Are you a MIF or a TIF"?  Tea drinkers will know what they are.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 20, 2021)

My classy tea set


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 20, 2021)

These are examples of the type of pots and tea trios that I hunt for.

I focus on pieces with _Polly put the kettle on_ or _Days of Auld Lang Syne_.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


>


auntie June... not very well at the moment. Needs  more Tea...


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 21, 2021)

My teapot is different from the one in the ad, but I still love it.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 24, 2021)

Enjoying the spicy fragrance of a cup of chai steeping on a windy, rainy day


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 23, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 5, 2021)

My rental had no creamer, so when I saw these at a vintage boutique I had to snap them up!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 5, 2021)

This one is pretty...


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 20, 2021)

*Art Deco

*


----------



## Keesha (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> View attachment 170266


How'd you get Gary O on that cup? LOL


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 22, 2021)

The Sahara, Johnny Cash, and Mint Tea Are a Surprisingly Good Combination  (read more)​*Mint tea in the Sahara*​


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 22, 2021)

Johnny Cash drinking Tea.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 25, 2021)

Types Of Tea To Suit All Your Moods​*Lavender tea for Sleep*

"Lavender tea is absolute bliss for an amazing zzz after a long day. Lavender holds nutrients such as zinc, magnesium, and potassium which leads to having better quality and longer sleep. This is further proven by a study published in the international magazine of molecule sciences that little quantities of zinc can improve sleep.  Not to mention the distinctive aroma, taste, and aesthetic look ensures that this princess sleeps well". (More)


----------



## timoc (Jun 25, 2021)

Non of all this frilly,frolly, scenty tea for me, just plain old simple Rosie-Lee, in the biggest mug available, then I'd take Hitler on with one hand tied behind my back.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 25, 2021)

timoc said:


> Non of all this frilly,frolly, scenty tea for me, just plain old simple Rosie-Lee, in the biggest mug available, then I'd take Hitler on with one hand tied behind my back.


"Nothin' like a cuppa Rosie for a quick pick-me-up"!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 25, 2021)

......It has been said that Hitler liked his tea "the Russian way".

How to Drink Tea the Russian Way​"Boris Kustodiev, a famous Russian painter was born in 1878 in Astrakhan, one of the biggest trading town on the Volga River. His life and art works are inseparably linked with his expression of his love and admiration of the strengths of Russian people. He recorded in his painting a lot of scenes of folk culture. The tea was a symbol of prosperity and richness.  In the series of "Merchants' wives drinking tea"  you can see how Russians lived in the provincial town on the Volga river in the 19 century"  (More)
.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 6, 2021)

Looking for Coffee in York England a City Known for Yorkshire Tea






"A cab driver is never wrong. In many instances, when it comes to places to eat or drink, cab drivers know best. Like in Puerto Varas Chile, when Jose pointed to an Italian restaurant and in Ubud Indonesia when Como brought us to a Warung close to the rice terrace".

"Happily, my sisters and I hopped into the cab when it was our turn at a long queue outside York Railway Station in York England. We sat, relaxed, and chatted with Ian the cab driver about the weather, English football (soccer), and York’s traffic. Then, I asked, “where do I go for good coffee?
Ian answered: Starbucks!  I was disappointed".

"But then, I shouldn’t be. What should I expect from a city that is known for its Yorkshire Tea and Bettys Cafe Tea Rooms. I had a week in York and these are my tea/coffee experiences": (Read More)


----------



## Lethe200 (Jul 6, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> Looking for Coffee in York England a City Known for Yorkshire Tea


Thanks, Meanderer, that was a lovely read with wonderful photos!


----------

